# Krähen holen mir die Fische weg



## Uli (15. Apr. 2007)

hallo,
heute morgen als ich an den teich kam ist eine krähe mit einem ca.12 bis 15 zentimeter __ goldfisch abgehauen.gestern morgen habe ich auch eine krähe verscheucht und sie hat ihr opfer liegen lassen.mich wundert das die kraehen an so große fische dran gehen.wenn ich wie letztes jahr nochmal eine junge kraehe in die finger bekomme drehe ich ihr den hals um!und der __ reiher kreiste hier heute morgen auch schon wieder,es läuft gut im moment 
gruß uli


----------



## Heiko H. (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Krähen holen mir die Fische weg*

Hi Uli,

hast du nicht einen Reiherschutz um deinen Teich gespannt?
Also das mit den Krähen ist ja heftig man muss auf immer mehr Vögel acht geben!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Thomas_H (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Krähen holen mir die Fische weg*

Salut,
gegen Reiher kannst du was machen- aber gegen Krähen?  
(Fällt mir nur ne illegale Methode ein)

Bei mir sind die auch schon Baden gegangen;
ebenso, wie 2 Elstern, die direkt auf einem Baum über dem Teich wohnen.

Die stürzen sich förmlich ins Wasser


----------



## Uli (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Krähen holen mir die Fische weg*

hi,
ich glaube die krähen kriegen die goldfische im moment nur weil die bei ihren laichspielen sehr unvorsichtig sind.wenn die mir andere fische wegholen werde ich was unternehmen!
gruß uli


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Krähen holen mir die Fische weg*

Hi Uli,

"schöne Bescherung". 

Mich würde es auch nicht stören, wenn die Krähen bei mir die Goldfische klauen - tun sie aber nicht.
Aber sag mal, der __ Goldfisch auf dem ersten Bild.. is das normal, dass der so unförmig (vollschlank) aussieht? 
Meine sind eher schlank - allerdings gibts auch kein Futter von mir. 
Wer nix findet, hat Pech.. sonst hab ich bald tausend Fische im Teich....


----------



## Uli (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Krähen holen mir die Fische weg*

hallo annett,
ich habe den nicht so dick gefüttert!ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen das die dicken von der urzeit sind und die schlanken erst später gezüchtet wurden.
gruß uli
ps.da gibt es doch noch so eine rasse die immer erzählt,ich kann nichts dafuer es liegt an meinen drüsen und genen


----------

